# What Is Everyone Doing for a 2014 Haunt?



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Well i as i sit here waiting for my next class to start i thought it would be a great time to start the 2014 haunt thread that i normally to to update you all on what my haunt is up to. It's also great for everyone else to post some projects or idea they are working on because i love seeing what you guys are working on for 2014. This years theme for the manor is going to be a haunted circus in 3D the plans are to have some tents and make the porch look like one huge tent. also will do brick walls and some giant eyeball like the darkness has. :jol::jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, the preference is to not have others post their projects in your haunt thread (that would technically be a hijack) unless you want to have the thread renamed to "What is Everyone Working On In 2014?", in which case, they can

Circus themes always make for a fun haunt - can't go wrong with creepy clowns and sideshow curiosities.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

ahh i see. never really realized that OOPS

ok changed it


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love the giant eyeballs!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I know eyeball projections are pretty cool and easy to do. I started my eyeball projection in an upstairs bedroom about two weeks before Halloween. Kind of like a bat signal.

.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have sketches done up for this year's theme but nothing solid for layout. I'm keeping the theme under wraps until closer into October where I tend to post teaser pictures leading up to the unveil. Helps me keep expectations set. 

I've been so busy with the plans for Walpurgis Night Luau at the end of the month that I haven't even started with Halloween yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe we'll stick with our graveyard again this year, seeing as we have something like 30+ tombstones to put to use. Just need to come up with something different for all the skellies to do


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Graveyard in front of the home as always but the side yard will be minions this year. Little Yellow Minions, and maybe Gru, and of course an oversized Gru house and props. It will start out as my campsite design for the state park and then get brought back to the yard for the rest of the month.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am hoping the weather doesn't get me again like the last three years. I have a back log of stuff that never got put out.


----------



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

That will depend on where we end up after selling the house and buying a new one. My haunts are customized to the structure of my yard.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bringing back the zombies this year so front yard will once again be the graveyard with a cast of 4-5 undead guys/gals. Planning on a maze/walkthrough in the driveway whih will be an over-run zombie research facility. There will be some dead staff members along with some zombies shambling around. Three scenes in all plus a drop panel scare. Patrons will navigate 4 narrow (30-32 inch wide) hallways up and back. I need to construct 25 wall panels for this so hoping to get started fairly soon.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking forward to expanding the small circus theme I started on last year. Throwing my blacklight down the hallway... Still trying to come up with an idea for the powder room that usually spider cave with lights changed to strobes. Looking forward to your pics


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

No big surprise here ... doing the pirate display. Only plan this year is to make some animated props ... need more movement/interaction with the TOTs. Said that last year too and only managed a big static shipwreck. LOL


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow you everybody has some cool plans. Jdubbya.. That sound freaking awesome. IMU The shipwreck was awesome i saw it on DWD loved it.. WOW 30+ stones where do you store them all????... I seem to be out of the graveyard club this year lol. but it will make its great come back. BTW Jdubbya i know this might sound like a stupid question but how do you make your zombies look so real?? and if only i was closer to you which almost happened..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

creeperguardian said:


> BTW Jdubbya i know this might sound like a stupid question but how do you make your zombies look so real?? and if only i was closer to you which almost happened..


I just keep them well fed
Thanks for the compliment. I like to believe it's in the masks and overall structure. PVC works well and gives them that thin, bony look. I could do so much more with the suits/clothes to age them but in the dark, much of the detail is lost. I'm making 4 more this year, including two females so that should be fun.
The boys thank you for the kind words.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

creeperguardian said:


> WOW 30+ stones where do you store them all????...


In the crawlspace in our basement. The beauty of most of our tombstones is that they lie relatively flat, so they stack and store easily. And if they get a few dings and dents in the process, we like to think of it as aging:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

creeperguardian said:


> IMU The shipwreck was awesome i saw it on DWD loved it.


Thanks ... I was just happy he made fun of it before the show started.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree Jduddya PVC works well. I might trying using body forms for some zombies i do later on because all i do are ground breakers lol and tell them i said they are very welcome. Well that works that they are flat.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Also for anyone who might want some cheap body forms here is a site i found on pintrest http://www.displayimporter.com/Body-Forms/


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Bringing back the zombies this year so front yard will once again be the graveyard with a cast of 4-5 undead guys/gals. Planning on a maze/walkthrough in the driveway whih will be an over-run zombie research facility. There will be some dead staff members along with some zombies shambling around. Three scenes in all plus a drop panel scare. Patrons will navigate 4 narrow (30-32 inch wide) hallways up and back. I need to construct 25 wall panels for this so hoping to get started fairly soon.


What happened to all that talk of scaling back?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

creeperguardian said:


> Also for anyone who might want some cheap body forms here is a site i found on pintrest http://www.displayimporter.com/Body-Forms/


Thanks for sharing. The poseable bodies seemed high for my use, but the head and hand forms were quite reasonable and shipping was like $5. I think I would rather get one of those foam heads to help stuff a mask for $4 bucks than fill it with Great Foam and risk ruining the mask.

.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> And if they get a few dings and dents in the process, we like to think of it as aging:jol:


That was truly funny. I did the same thing with my cemetery wood fence. I just stacked the panels up on cinder blocks outside in a tucked away space. I figure anything that happens to them is just part of the "aging process."

.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

My biggest new idea is to steal jdubbya's corn maze pallet idea.:devil: I am going to incorporate a clown theme with mine. I bought several clown ouftits, masks, and animated props at 50/75% off last year.

I also want to create a pumpkin patch area with a coffin banger in the middle of the patch. I bought several lighted pumpkins last year. 

Plus, I have purchased giant pumpkin seeds which I plan to plant in June. The directions indicate that it takes 120 days for a giant pumpkin to mature. We shall see.

That should be enough new stuff to go with last year's old stuff.


Brian


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

ATLfun said:


> My biggest new idea is to steal jdubbya's corn maze pallet idea.:devil: I am going to incorporate a clown them with mine. I bought several clown ouftits, masks, and animated props at 50/75% off last year.
> 
> I also want to create a pumpkin patch area with a coffin banger in the middle of the patch. I bought several lighted pumpkins last year at 50%-75% off.
> 
> ...


Cool. Yeah i would steal his idea too lol


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The pallet corn maze idea is truly a no-brainer if you have driveway access or a nice size carport. I have about 600 sq.ft. of concrete space at the end of my driveway which should make for a nice 10-15 minute maze. Plus, the idea is weather proof- which is my favorite part.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

ATLfun said:


> What happened to all that talk of scaling back?


:jol:I was wondering the same thing. However, I'm not complaining...I love jdubbya's haunt pictures, so the more.....the 'more better'!

BTW I'm doing a ghost theme this year, I'm sure I've blathered on and on about it somewhere on the forum....sometimes I get a bit talkie...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Scaling back in terms of the real estate we use. Cutting the usable space in half but condensing and building in the driveway only! It should work out pretty well. Figure I can't just go cold turkey and cut back all in one year.These things take time!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Scaling back in terms of the real estate we use. Cutting the usable space in half but condensing and building in the driveway only! It should work out pretty well. Figure I can't just go cold turkey and cut back all in one year.These things take time!


:winkin:Whew! What a relief! (to the forum and all the TOTs) baby steps...little, teenie tiny baby steps...think Tinker-bell size.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pirates! We are planning Pippi Longstocking in the South Seas, where she goes to save her father from Pirates, for Spook Walk. Then on Halloween night, Pirates much more sinister in my front yard.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Soon I will start uploading pics. Today i plan to work with my ice cream cart but i'm stuck on if i should paint the melted ice cream on or using gorilla glue ( this will help me control the expand instead of expanding foam)...


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess it is official that I am really starting now for 2014. I picked up a picaboo storm to produce a thunder and lightening storm. And I placed an order for some items I need for my water sprayer effect in the corn maze.

Something about 180 days til Halloween that has really lit a fire under me. One project a month would mean 6 new projects. Figure in some slacker time and summer distractions and 6 new projects sounds like a busy schedule.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm doing a graveyard. WHAT??? Yeah, breaking the norm this year.  But, I am adding a twist that I have not seen yet on the likes of YouTube so I hope it works. If it does, I think it will be awesome.

Otherwise...I did a graveyard.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh, beyond a handful of character sketches, a solid theme, and some rough notes, I haven't even started yet. After our Walpurgis Night Luau coming up next week (cramming in three character refreshes between now and then) gonna take a week or two tops to adjust and refocus. Then gonna go heads down best I can (with the exception of the usual summer distractions) and start jamming on the 2014 theme.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

pirates! the house will become a ship, complete with mast, shrouds & ratlines, cannon, and skeletal helmsman.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Haunted hunting cabin - the basic backstory is this: during the depression the town was having trouble meeting its obligations, so they sold off a piece of property next to the town cemetery they were planning for expansion of that cemetery- no one was buried there (they THOUGHT) so the buyer (an out-of-towner)built a get-away cabin for hunting and weekends. Then strange things started to happen......


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

This years theme I have picked a haunted hotel/bed and breakfast - not quite sure which way to go 

I like the idea of the bed and breakfast sign , ya know sign on white post in front of the house but I have the perfect spot to add an elevator, really want a bell hope and to do a room service tray which are all things from a hotel


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well I haven't given it much thought as of yet what I'm doing. I've been preoccupied with other things this past couple of months. I'm sure by Halloween I will have thought of something!*_


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

No real theme here. Just dedicating different areas of the yard to different sections. 
I'll have a graveyard with animated and static zombies and corpses. Then there'll be a canibal/witch area ( I finished building my first cauldron creep yesterday. I'll make a thread for that later). Then I'll have a demon area. And then there'll be an area for random monster, creatures and Halloween standards that don't quite fit a particular theme.
It's funny to think that all this madness started as a casual activity to decorate the yard with my daughter. We set up a few straw stuffed scarecrows and cheap store bought decoration. We've since thrown away all the cheesy stuff and every year the haunt grows. My daughter and I love it.....but my wife thinks I'm a bit nuts.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be over-seeing the haunted Pumpkin Hill Cemetery (and pumpkin patch) again this year, with a couple of new props. I add a couple every year to keep the TOTs guessing. I already have three new ones completed and a fourth nearly done, with a fifth just started and a sixth in the idea stage. Wow. Did I say "a couple" new props. I would really like to build an axworthy but use flying bats. Okay, so seven new props.


Does anyone else's yard get smaller every year?


----------



## N2thenightmare (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't quite know what I am going with. Unfortunately, I am working with a small area this year, but nonetheless, the display will be epic.


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm doing a Carnival/Clown haunt this year. I wanted to do something with quite a bit more building than my previous years, some great aesthetics, and a lot of scaring potential. I figured that coulrophobia is one of the most common fears and so building a small carnival in my front yard and filling it with clowns seemed to be an obvious choice.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Because we can't make up our minds we're doing a pirate theme on one side of the driveway, a cemetery on the other and Alice in Wonderland(ish) in the carport. 

Since we're renewing our vows at our Halloween party this year the family - all 5 of us - are dressing up like characters from Alice in Wonderland.

Scratch carport - change to garage. I keep forgetting that we're closing it in next month. Yay heaters!


----------

